# the whites have started



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

me and a buddy went to lake o pines fer a couple of hours before the front came in--and we were gonna go fer some crappie--but we heard the whites were biting--so we threw the old tried and true red headed road runner 1/4 ounce with the chartruce buck tail--yep there biting--i was so mad at my self i usually carry the camera and post some pics but--but i fergot it at the house--:spineyes:


----------



## neophyte (Oct 23, 2004)

nice report, which river?


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I second that. Whites bass are showing up at JJ park too. Mostly on live bait, but I did catch a few on 1/4 once white curl tail road runner. More male than female, but the females are full of eggs and fat. Sorry, haparks....didn't mean to still your thunder, but great report and keep us posted.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Say CajunAsian, how was the water clarity at Jesse Jones (Spring Creek)?


----------



## neophyte (Oct 23, 2004)

Went to JJ this afternoon w/the family...fished for about an hour, only picked up one on a 1/4oz chartruece/white roadrunner.

A fellow by us picked up 13 in a couple of hours on minnow.s


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

big cypress above lake o pines



neophyte said:


> nice report, which river?


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Fished JJ / spring creek saturday 1/12 from 11-2. I was fortunate to pick up 9. Fished 1/8 oz white jig head with white tail and fished it very very slow. Not too much catching going on with other folks (about 2-3 per person). I did see what appeared to be a full stringer from a guy using rattletraps who fished from open to noon.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Water was pretty good, I could see a good 20 inches below the water. It's cool to see the white bass running with your lure in its mouth. I started fishing at 4:00 pm, thinking they will close at 6. But I still manage to catch a few fat females in 40 mins. Had a few hours to burn, so just wanted to see how the fishing was. Well, they are there. just need to out in the time to catch them. Good luck guys..


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

its just gonna get better--but alot of rain would also help


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hell yea


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i went this after noon i got off work early and my motor would not spit and i learned a valuble lesson--carry a peice of wire


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

Where can you buy minnows around JJ park? I hazve only been there a couple of times but never fished with minnows there.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

If you are coming from Pasadena you could stop at O T's Bait & Tackle
14330 Old Humble Rd, Humble, TX 77396 - phone (281) 441-2592. They are at BW8 & 59 North (if memory serves me correctly). Another bait shop is at FM2920 & I-45 (don't remember the name).


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

thank you very much.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

the best white bass bait known to man is the red headed road runner with the chartruce tail .25 ounce


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I fish it every year, really by far minnows on the bottom and you'll never stop reelin......when their in there thick minnows are to much,,,all catchin no fishin, try gander maintain at cypresswood n 45 for minnows..road runners are my favorite too but to say they out fish live minnows would be incorrect information,,I just find them a lot more interesting to fish with, I have fished both side by side in many different places, and only sometimes will the road runner out fish the minnow, but over all the minnow will win....glad to hear the whites are in, ill be there sat then....lol....btw I will fish minnows on 1 rod n road runners on the other,,,as I usually do...c u there


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*where*

where ya gonna be fishin



surfwalker said:


> I fish it every year, really by far minnows on the bottom and you'll never stop reelin......when their in there thick minnows are to much,,,all catchin no fishin, try gander maintain at cypresswood n 45 for minnows..road runners are my favorite too but to say they out fish live minnows would be incorrect information,,I just find them a lot more interesting to fish with, I have fished both side by side in many different places, and only sometimes will the road runner out fish the minnow, but over all the minnow will win....glad to hear the whites are in, ill be there sat then....lol....btw I will fish minnows on 1 rod n road runners on the other,,,as I usually do...c u there


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*jj Park*

Has anyone gone. After all we did have some rain tue-night.
post a pic to see it after the rain.


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow morning to check it out. I'm gonna try plastics as well as minnows and will update tomorrow afternoon as to how I did. Hopefully with pictures.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

maybe hittin the park off 1960 bouncin between sand bars


haparks said:


> where ya gonna be fishin


----------



## jlee989 (Oct 31, 2006)

After this cold front comes tonight or early tomorrow will the whites slow or pick up?


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

I just got home from fishing at JJ park this morning. Did not have much luck at all. There were a couple of others out there with no catches. The river looks good though. I will probably check it this weekend and sometime late next week to see if it is getting better.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

BB, thanks for the update. i will be out there this Sunday. See you out there if you go.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Who knows what is going to happen to the whites with the cold front hitting the Houston area and I think we are supposed to get rain Friday as well. More than likely going to try JJ park Saturday morning and will post report.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*i used to live off 1960 long ago*

used to live there long ago off 1960



surfwalker said:


> maybe hittin the park off 1960 bouncin between sand bars


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

rain will make it better


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

been to jj park only once this year and forgot to check the sign. What time does JJ park open up? I might try Sunday morning before my afternoon hog hunt. I'll post if I make out there.


----------



## basball123 (Mar 16, 2007)

JJ Park opens at 8:00 a.m. and closes at 5:00 p.m. In Feb. they will stay open til 6:00 p.m.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

cool i hope u killum--i think im gonna hit it sunday--at lop


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Coming in to work 02:45 Sat morning, most of the area bayou's and ditches are full, make for a lot of water coming down Spring Creek. Sunday may be a muddy wash-out. But, what do I know. The best time to go fishing is when ever you can. After Church I plan to stay home, watch some football, clean my reels and reflect on last spring catches. LOL.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

up here the weather will warm sunday afternoon it may be good but if not it will be nice to just get out


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

where is jjs park


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

In Humble off of 1960. Google it.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone tried JJ park yesterday or today?? Called up this afternoon but the folks at the park didn't know how bad the water was like. May try it with the kids tomorrow and was curious.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*park*

don't go went this afternoon and the water was up. can only walk about 10 yards on to beach everything else is under water. A really fast current, and very muddy looking water. Not good for lite tackle.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update Marty X. I guess I will be doing some shopping with the girls tomorrow and will try in a couple of weeks when the weather warms up a little.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*dont worry*

dont worrry its just gonna get better from hear and peak in march--but remember the rain will help



Spec Chaser said:


> Thanks for the update Marty X. I guess I will be doing some shopping with the girls tomorrow and will try in a couple of weeks when the weather warms up a little.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

waiting on it to warm up a bit; 25 degrees right now.

will go out in a few hours to lake somerville and give it a whirl in the usual haunts. test the water!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*dude*

its 21 here-- feels like 0 --the weather man says it will get up into the 50's this after noon--i got the fire place screaming and its still cold--- or maybe im just an old wimp now



rvrrat14 said:


> waiting on it to warm up a bit; 25 degrees right now.
> 
> will go out in a few hours to lake somerville and give it a whirl in the usual haunts. test the water!


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I just googled it and nuthin.....Is this the park at the back of the Foxwood subdivision?? the subdivision, 1 light east of Lee rd. take a left go to the back and enter the park?? Or is this the park, off 59 and 494 ??? In Humble right on the river??


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

from houston take 59 to 1960

take a left (going east) 4 or 5 lights to kenswick st.

take a right and follow it into the park ( 1.5 miles)

once in the park take a left to the parking lot(.5 mile), get out and walk .5 miles to the creek. follow the signs to spring creek.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanx Tx, I fish there allot, I just didnt know the name of it...So I wasnt sure if it was that park or not....Okay so now I know jjs.....i wonder why they call it that.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

short for jesse jones park.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone tried the creek below Lake Houston Dam lately?? Last time I was there was like 20 years ago or so when I was transferred here. It's another place to think about before the white bass bonanza in April on Lake Somerville.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have made a couple of trips on White Rock Creek at Lake Livingston. Its a place where they often run early in the year. I see what i am pretty sure are white bass on the screen, but don't have any to prove it yet. Most of them are close to the lake and not up the creek yet. A real good rain should put them up the creek soon.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> I have made a couple of trips on White Rock Creek at Lake Livingston. Its a place where they often run early in the year. I see what i am pretty sure are white bass on the screen, but don't have any to prove it yet. Most of them are close to the lake and not up the creek yet. A real good rain should put them up the creek soon.


why does the rain push them up the creeks?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

White bass lay their eggs in running water, they don't make a nest. If their eggs sink and get silted over, they die. It is a white's instinct to move upstream to spawn. We need rain to make current to get their instincts going.



txgunrunner said:


> why does the rain push them up the creeks?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

*somerville 1.20*

A friend and I headed up nails creek at sommerville and caught 8 whites (4 females and 2 males) on white road runners...1/8oz. with 8lb line. counted to 10 and reeled in slow.

what saved the trip were the crappie. caught 30plus...20keepers females and males mixed. first one came off road runner at 10 sec initial fall. Jiggs wern't working???we went back to road runners and tore em up!!??? VERY COLD IN AM....but felt great around 11am-3pm. Good trip. I will post pics when I get home from work...


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i have not been doing any thing the whole family has the flu bad and dangit its my b-day


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

*JJ park*

txgunrunner, "from houston take 59 to 1960

take a left (going east) 4 or 5 lights to kenswick st.

take a right and follow it into the park ( 1.5 miles",

isn't it West of 59 and north of 1960??? From 59 go west about 2 miles to Kenswick (and there used to be a big green sign on the right side saying JJ park), right turn and north to the park.

You can also get to the creek by going north on Lee to the end of the road and then it is about a 90 yrd walk to the creek. I seem to recall some sort of issue with the Lee road access but cannot remember it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whites need 48hrs of a constant current flow( not too fast,not too slow) to successfully lay their eggs and get a hatch. It seems to me that sometimes the current flow that meets their criteria is the most prediticable factor after the temperature hits a cetain degree. Somebody help me here, do you know what that is? 
I am under the impression that its above 48 degrees f. 
Crappie to my understanding like it above 53 degrees. 
Black bass are more hot bloded and like it something like 62 degrees. I'll check some of those online information site and see if I'm close.
But if the RedBuds are blooming and there has been a recent rain, I'm going white bass fishing up a creek or river, cause they will be biting, that is almost a sure thing.
Early in the run they can be very particular about what they will bite, sometimes its inline spinners, sometimes its rattle traps. Very early(like now) live or freshly killed bait (fresh cut bait in tiny squares tied tandom w/split shot 12" above) is about the only way to get a bite. The last 2 trips I made to White Rock Creek I could see plenty of what I believe to be white bass on the screen ( sensitivty =manual %=75 to 82), but didn't catch any trolling lures. I also saw more at the mouth of creek than way up it. So they are staged up and ready to run!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*wow*

i just look for flow and time of year i haVE NEVER STUDIED the water temp



shadslinger said:


> Whites need 48hrs of a constant current flow( not too fast,not too slow) to successfully lay their eggs and get a hatch. It seems to me that sometimes the current flow that meets their criteria is the most prediticable factor after the temperature hits a cetain degree. Somebody help me here, do you know what that is?
> I am under the impression that its above 48 degrees f.
> Crappie to my understanding like it above 53 degrees.
> Black bass are more hot bloded and like it something like 62 degrees. I'll check some of those online information site and see if I'm close.
> ...


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

fished jj sat morning water was ripping threw there to fast to fish, caught 2 cats 1 2lb channle and 1 12lb flathead, in the eddys right next to the bank, no other bites. water is muddy and moving to fast to fish anything other than artificials. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## hardheadkiller (Nov 18, 2004)

I fished jj on sunday morning, and not much different then what surfwalker said. The water was muddy and moving pretty good. I fished with live minnows on the bottom and roadrunners. I had one bite on the minnows and one hit on the roadrunner didn't connect on either. There was a guy fishin not far from me fishin with minnows under a bobber and he brought in 6 white bass from 9 till 11am. They're still there, we just need for the rain to give us a break and that water to slow down and clear up a bit. -Tight Lines-


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

*JJ report*

I fished JJ today (Wednesday) 10:00 am to 2:00 pm and caught one white bass (male 13 in). I caught it on a 1/4 oz green road runner on about the 5 cast, nothing after that. I saw 5 other people, all fishing with minnows and arties, one person caught one white bass and a cat. Water was in good shape, just no fish.


----------

